# Ham bone question



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

We just had a delicious ham for New Years and after trimming we were left with a big juicy Ham Bone. I gave it to my dog and he was going to town on it but then i seen he was chipping it little by little and i got nervous so i took it from him till i asked someone who knows. I believe they are safe but what do you all know???


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...I've given my dog ham bones from time to time --- he usually eats the whole thing! I know they say cooked bones can splinter - but Beef Prime Rib Bones and Ham Bones I've given my dog --- just let them have them when they are around you so you can keep an eye on them.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought to do the same thing, but decided against it because the bone was cooked. We feed raw in my house, So I wouldn't recommend making it a habit with any bone that's been cooked.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

MoosMom said:


> I thought to do the same thing, but decided against it because the bone was cooked. We feed raw in my house, So I wouldn't recommend making it a habit with any bone that's been cooked.


Why not cooked? Is because itis softer?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Not cooked because it's more brittle and likely to cause dangerous splinters when eaten rather than digestible chips or chunks.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oliver says he will take it and give it a try. Don't listen to him though, he is getting fat from being so willing to eat anything. I don't give cooked bones to my dogs either for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Oliver says he will take it and give it a try. Don't listen to him though, he is getting fat from being so willing to eat anything. I don't give cooked bones to my dogs either for the reasons mentioned above.


I have to say even though it is cooked i watched every bite and it was smal tiny chips coming off both marrow and the outside bone. i was surprised at this but he was just taking baby nibbles and except for the knuckle that fell off the end it seemed to just chip away but i guess it could still slpinter.

to bad for he was so enjoying the ham on it and the marrow inside!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

The knuckle won't splinter as that is made up of mostly cartlidge and not actual bone. It is often recommended if the only option IS cooked bones that they should be knuckles.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess i won't give it back to him to be safe. I feel like SHI_ _ _ _ _ now but he'll get over it i guess! Thanks all!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

All our bones, cooked and uncooked go in the garbage.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> All our bones, cooked and uncooked go in the garbage.


What a waste! 

I gave Lexi a turkey leg bone after our Thanksgiving dinner. It was roasted and it didn't splinter. I did pay close attention to it though to make sure nothing went wrong. In the end it went well and she had a wonderful poop after wards. 

We also gave her some of the turkey meat. She did great on it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Bones...raw are safe EXCEPT weight bearing bones from anything >/= to a turkey leg.

Therefore, I would not give a ham shank (leg) bone. They are way too dense and your dog may chip a tooth. If the dog gets a slab fracture of a tooth you are looking at a possible extraction. 

I only feed bones that my dogs can crush into bits before swallowing. We feed raw.


----------



## bullador8500 (Jan 3, 2010)

its nice to know!


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with britaday. Cooked bones as general rule just aren't safe. Small cooked bones such as turkey and chicken splinter very easily and don't soften in the dogs stomach as a raw bone would. Larger cooked bones such as beef and pork tend to become more dense when cooked. Pick up a smoked knucle none in petsmart and you will see those bones are as hard as a rock. Even if they don't break a tooth your dog can grind his front teeth down from excessive chewing of these bones. I have seen it myself.


----------

